# Mobilfunkanbieter starten mit neuem Ehrenkodex



## sascha (2 Oktober 2006)

*Mobilfunkanbieter starten mit neuem Ehrenkodex*

Am gestrigen 1. Oktober ist der freiwillige Verhaltenskodex der Anbieter von Klingelton-Abos und anderen Handy-Downloads in Kraft getreten. Insgesamt 27 Unternehmen, darunter alle vier Mobilfunkbetreiber, wollen sich künftig an ein einheitliches Schema bei Abonnements übers Handy und SMS halten.

Auf die neuen Regeln hatten sich im Sommer neben T-Mobile, Vodafone, E-Plus und o2 auch 24 Service-Anbieter wie Jamba und Convisual verständigt. Ein unabhängiger Treuhänder achtet auf die konsequente Umsetzung. „Damit wird klar und verständlich festgelegt, wie solche Dienste bestellt und wieder gekündigt werden können“, erklärte Bernhard Rohleder, Hauptgeschäftsführer des Branchenverbands BITKOM, gestern. BITKOM begrüße diesen Schritt zu mehr Transparenz. Rohleder: „Das nützt den Kunden und wird das Vertrauen in diesen Markt stärken.“

Unter anderem verpflichten sich die Teilnehmer zur Einhaltung der folgenden Regeln:

    * Handshake-Verfahren für Abo-Services: Nach der Anforderung eines Abonnements wird der Kunde durch eine SMS aufgefordert, den Vertragsabschluss zu bestätigen. Diese SMS enthält Angaben zum Preis und zum Anbieter. Erst mit der Bestätigung kommt ein Vertrag zustande.

    * Einheitliche Key-Words für SMS-/MMS-Abos: Dienste können einheitlich gestartet und beendet werden. Beispielsweise startet ein Kunde mit START, GO, JA und OK einen Abo-Dienst, mit STOP beendet er ihn wieder.

    * Welcome SMS/MMS für Chat-Dienste: Anbieter von Chat-Diensten verpflichten sich, eine Welcome-Nachricht zu verschicken, die den Namen des Inhalteanbieters, eine Leistungsbeschreibung sowie den Preis einer SMS oder MMS enthält. Nutzt ein Kunde den Chat sieben Tage lang nicht, muss der Anbieter erneut eine Welcome-Nachricht verschicken.

    * Preistransparenz: Beim Angebot von Premium-SMS/MMS wird der Preis für die Leistung bis auf zwei Stellen nach dem Komma genau angegeben, ein Hinweis auf gegebenenfalls anfallende Transportkosten ist aufzunehmen und der Preis ist in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Kurzwahlnummer deutlich erkennbar anzugeben.

    * Abo-Kündigung: Der Mobilfunkkunde kann ein Abonnement jederzeit kündigen. Die Kündigung wird bei eventbasierten Abonnements sofort und bei Budgetabonnements zum Ende des vereinbarten Abrechnungszeitraums wirksam.

    * Kostenkontrolle: Anbieter von Premium-SMS-/MMS-Diensten informieren über eine Bill-Warning-SMS, wenn innerhalb eines Kalendermonats bei Einzel- oder Chat-Diensten ein Betrag von über 50 Euro pro Dienst oder pro Inhalteanbieter und Rufnummer des Endkunden erreicht wird.

Undurchsichtige Abo-Dienste per Handy und Abrechnungen über Premium SMS hatten in der Vergangenheit immer wieder für Ärger gesorgt. Vor allem Kinder und Jugendliche handelten sich durch solche Dienste dicke Rechnungen und sogar Schulden ein - was dazu führte, dass der Gesetzgeber aktiv wurde. Mitte Mai beschloss die Bundesregierung, das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) zu ergänzen – vor allem mit neuen Regelungen zu Abo-Diensten über SMS. Momentan wird das TKG im Bundestag beraten - welches die Mobilfunkdienste dann auch ohne die jetzige freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung zu transparenteren Abo-Verträgen zwingen würde. Im vergangenen Jahr hatten sich die Deutschen Klingeltöne und Lieder im Wert von 103 Millionen Euro auf ihre Handys geladen. Das ergab eine Studie des Marktforschungs-Instituts GfK.

Die so genannten Abo-Fallen-Seiten, bei denen dubiose Unternehmer im Internet mit großen Versprechen und klein gedruckten Preisen Verbraucher in angebliche Verträge locken, sind weder von der TKG-Änderung, noch von dem Ehrenkodex der Mobilfunker berührt. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=393
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/061002_01.php


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mobilfunkanbieter starten mit neuem Ehrenkodex*

Soweit geht der "Ehrenkodex"  jedoch nicht, von sich aus 0137er Pings zu unterbinden. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=169062#post169062 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=169071#post169071
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170130#post170130
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170424#post170424


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mobilfunkanbieter starten mit neuem Ehrenkodex*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Soweit geht der "Ehrenkodex"  jedoch nicht, von sich aus 0137er Pings zu unterbinden.


Ziel der sogenannten "Selbstkontrolle" ist weniger ein wirklich gewollter Verbraucherschutz. Es geht eher darum, die Kontrolle über profitable Regelungslücken selbst zu behalten, indem man die Politik mit viel Geschick daran hindert, endlich erkennbare Gesetzeslücken zu schließen.

Das hat bei der Dialerei jahrelang bestens funktioniert. Auf diesen "guten Erfahrungen" kann man aufbauen. "Lobbying" ist das Zauberwort. Es arbeitet der "Schärfe des Gesetzes" entgegen.

Da macht es auch nichts, wenn im FST-Kodex steht:


> Das Vortäuschen eines Anrufs mit dem Ziel des Rückrufs unter einer Mehrwertdiensterufnummer (sämtliche Nummerngassen) ist untersagt. Eine 0137-Rufnummer darf nicht als Absenderkennung verwendet werden. Es ist dem Diensteanbieter untersagt, die CLI zugunsten einer 0137-Rufnummer zu verändern.


Der Politiker liest das gerne, und der, an den man die Nummer zu Nutzung unter-unter-unter-...-vermietet, kümmert sich eh nicht drum.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mobilfunkanbieter starten mit neuem Ehrenkodex*

FST? Gibt es die noch?
Da sitzen doch Leute im Vorstand, die in Sachen 0137-Betrug Bescheid wissen. Next-ID ist doch direkt davon betroffen....


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Mobilfunkanbieter starten mit neuem Ehrenkodex*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Next-ID ist doch direkt davon betroffen...


"Theoretisch" kann der 0137-Ping-Betrug mit deren Nummern nicht vorkommen.

Gemäß AGB heißt es:





> 9.2 Der Inhalt der Mehrwertdienste muss weiterhin den Bestimmungen dieses Vertrages sowie den aktuellen Empfehlungen des FST e.V. - insbesondere den in Teil 1 genannten Bestimmungen - und den im Amtsblatt veröffentlichten Vorgaben der RegTP entsprechen. Die Bestimmungen des FST e.V. erkennt der Partner inhaltlich als verbindlich an.


Dietmar Vill


----------

